# Where to buy IPA?



## Perfezione (Nov 23, 2006)

Hi, does anyone know of any shops that would sell IPA? Would like to get some for tomorrow ideally.


----------



## 7MAT (Apr 14, 2006)

alex163 said:


> Hi, does anyone know of any shops that would sell IPA? Would like to get some for tomorrow ideally.


We stock IPA in both 250ml and 1 litre bottles and can deliver for tomorrow if put on a next day and ordered before 2pm. :thumb:


----------



## Perfezione (Nov 23, 2006)

Cheers.


----------



## Sh00ter (Jun 11, 2006)

I got some a couple of weeks ago from ebay http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/220465604731?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649
came really quick, although obviously cant say it would be a next day delivery


----------



## slapshot (Jul 29, 2007)

Maplin sell it. About £10 per litre.


----------



## DanDanTHEman (May 19, 2011)

Got some of this the other day. And its Next Day!

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/140573767...NX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649#ht_2955wt_982


----------



## John @ PB (Aug 25, 2010)

Remember IPA is classed as a hazardous product/dangerous good for shipping; if you're buying from someone who's not a reputable trader on here (eg, buying from eBay) make sure it's labelled and sent correctly - not by Royal Mail.


----------



## DampDog (Apr 16, 2011)

Good ole Amazon sell it.. £6.99 a litre

http://www.amazon.co.uk/ISOPROPANOL...QFR8/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1317288108&sr=8-1


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

John @ PB said:


> Remember IPA is classed as a hazardous product/dangerous good for shipping; if you're buying from someone who's not a reputable trader on here (eg, buying from eBay) make sure it's labelled and sent correctly - not by Royal Mail.


I bought some from eBay as a test... by the time it was delivered only a few days after I paid, the thin plastic bottle was already deforming...

IPA and Tardis should be banned from eBay IMO...unless the seller can prove they are decanting, storing, and shipping as per the law....

:thumb:


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

I bought some a bit back of Ebay and opted for 2 types, Rubbing and pure and they were with me in a couple of days complete with free wipes and bottles all intact with warning labels etc


----------



## Googsy (Aug 14, 2011)

Got mine in a local pharmacy and mixed it myself.:thumb:


----------



## E38_ross (May 10, 2010)

DanDanTHEman said:


> Got some of this the other day. And its Next Day!
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/140573767...NX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649#ht_2955wt_982


i got mine from these ages ago, i'll be buying from them again to say the least. cheap, well packaged and with all warning labels etc etc.


----------



## Duke Wellington (Dec 1, 2009)

A pharmacist if you need it right now. I needed IPA urgently and found a pharmacist with Ecolab IPA at 70% V/V (volume to volume) in water, 600ml for about £8. Pure IPA at 99.7% from i4D works out cheaper.


----------



## Perfezione (Nov 23, 2006)

Wasn't able to order any online yesterday and no pharmacists have it. I've tried four. 

I've heard you can use megs glass cleaner as a substitute??? Which i have. 

Or could i use a dilute meths solution?


----------



## John @ PB (Aug 25, 2010)

alex163 said:


> Wasn't able to order any online yesterday and no pharmacists have it. I've tried four.
> 
> I've heard you can use megs glass cleaner as a substitute??? Which i have.
> 
> Or could i use a dilute meths solution?


Meguiar's Glass Cleaner does have quite a high alcohol and solvent content so should be not too bad at removing polishing oils etc.


----------



## Perfezione (Nov 23, 2006)

What ratio do you think i should use it at? usually use it 10:1.


----------



## John @ PB (Aug 25, 2010)

Difficult to say for sure; 10:1 is the recommended for glass but on paint I'd err on the side of caution and start with a weaker solution and see how it goes.


----------



## markbob917 (Aug 31, 2010)

John @ PB said:


> Difficult to say for sure; 10:1 is the recommended for glass but on paint I'd err on the side of caution and start with a weaker solution and see how it goes.


is this for 99.9 IPA? 10:1 i mean for cleaning glass? whats the best way to apply? in a spray bottle and wipe and buff off using a mf or lint free cloth?


----------



## markbob917 (Aug 31, 2010)

or can you use it neat? and then clean down with say AG fast glass after? i want to prep after polishing it for a glass sealant


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

I don't use ipa.
I use 70% denatured ethanol with 30% ro water. 
I "borrowed" mine from work. They use it for cleaning and disinfecting the labs and equipment

Sent from my Desire HD


----------



## mean172 (Jun 15, 2010)

I managed to borrow a 25lt drum of IPA from work so I was lucky shame you don't live close by I would of let you have some:thumb:


----------



## Perfezione (Nov 23, 2006)

Used Megs glass cleaner in the end. 10:1. 

Think it worked just fine as there was no hazing after applying body wrap.


----------



## mitty49 (Oct 22, 2009)

Have you tried Maplin? 

mobile.maplin.co.uk/module.aspx?moduleno=28994

Sent from my Google Nexus S using Tapatalk


----------



## Eskimo68 (Sep 25, 2011)

can you not use panel wipe instead? our local paint shops does 5l for £9-£12


----------



## Perfezione (Nov 23, 2006)

^ good point. Got some IPA now but only 200ml so probably wont last me long. 

Will look into this.


----------



## herbiedacious (Sep 27, 2010)

Paid just under a tenner for 5L of panel wipe at local bodyshop supplier.


----------

